# BIG TROUT



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey I just had to share this.  I went out this Sunday real early   on the west flats of saint marks near shell point and wound up with the 2 biggest trout of my life.  The bigger one was 24.5 inches and the smaller on right around 22.  My previous biggest trout was 22.  I wish they came in this size all the time.










Also, I got a pair of flounder but only managed to get one in the boat, the other literally spit the bait and flipped out of the net while i was landing.

I was just one measly red away from an inshore slam....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice trout! Geez those are pigs!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like a few good dinners, good job


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats on the bigguns!


----------



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice Catch!!!! What did you catch them on?


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice Catch! My biggest was 21.5", and your small one topped it


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish! Even by missing the red you still beat the hungry man's slam, which is where you catch NO trout, NO flounder, and NO reds. 



-T


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, some times you just get lucky.  But I have caught what must be the record of hungry man specials within the past 6 months! ;D

I caught them on cut pinfish on a long shaft circle hook right off my favorite oyster bar.  The tides were pretty weak but I have always found that the big fish will still bite even if the small ones won't on a weak tide, but maybe I am just saying that now that I got those two. :

Its catches like this that keep us spending our time and money and going fishing.


----------

